# Uber does follow through with you when you rate a PAX 1 Star.



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I received a phone call from Uber yesterday in regards to a 1 star rating I left for a PAX. 
They wanted the story to determine if they were going to block the user from using the Uber app. 

I picked up and extremely drunk guy that became abusive, and eventually grabbed my head while I was going 65 on the freeway. 

From the sound of the Uber support person, this fool will not be using Uber any more. 

It is nice to know they follow through.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Good to hear. Now a days I think Uber will be taking things very serious. Media attention is something they no longer want.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I am glad to hear that! are they going to call the rider and ask for a 1 star they may have given as well? this will be interesting!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

iv given a few out and no email or call.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

They must be backed up, I'll keep waiting for my calls. 

On the upside I rated uber a solid 3 on their support rating request. Seriously does doing their job deserve a 4 or 5 rating?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> I received a phone call from Uber yesterday in regards to a 1 star rating I left for a PAX.
> They wanted the story to determine if they were going to block the user from using the Uber app.
> 
> I picked up and extremely drunk guy that became abusive, and eventually grabbed my head while I was going 65 on the freeway.
> ...


Not in houston for the few I've one starred they haven't.


----------



## Noobler (Feb 12, 2015)

They probably called cause this guy got a few too many one stars, or a driver made a complaint about an abusive situation and then you one starred the next ride so they see a pattern. Uber wont be doing this for every one star given.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow. Uber actually calls! The Happytypist will be shocked.


----------



## Kim Chi (Dec 10, 2014)

The Pax grabbed you're head. While driving 65 mph? The pax should be banned.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> I received a phone call from Uber yesterday in regards to a 1 star rating I left for a PAX.
> They wanted the story to determine if they were going to block the user from using the Uber app.
> 
> I picked up and extremely drunk guy that became abusive, and eventually grabbed my head while I was going 65 on the freeway.
> ...


Its good to know they called and showed some respect but I highly doubt if it was your 1* to pax. has to be something else.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> I received a phone call from Uber yesterday in regards to a 1 star rating I left for a PAX.
> They wanted the story to determine if they were going to block the user from using the Uber app.
> 
> I picked up and extremely drunk guy that became abusive, and eventually grabbed my head while I was going 65 on the freeway.
> ...


It is good to see that in your one case that Uber followed through.

I do think that the thread title overstates the case by implying that all 1* cases will have follow up.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Support told me that this pax did not leave a rating. He was so blasted I doubt he knew he took UberX. If it is determined that he will be banned, he will have no chance to rate me. I can always call the cops and have him arrested for assult. That option is o


Mark in SD said:


> I received a phone call from Uber yesterday in regards to a 1 star rating I left for a PAX.
> They wanted the story to determine if they were going to block the user from using the Uber app.
> 
> I picked up and extremely drunk guy that became abusive, and eventually grabbed my head while I was going 65 on the freeway.
> ...





Fuzzyelvis said:


> Not in houston for the few I've one starred they haven't.


Did you email Uber with details of a pax turned violent? If you read the post, and the other posts on the incident, you will understand why they want to remove this guy from the system. He is dangerous. Driving a driver and putting him in a head lock at freeway speeds is dangerous. I reported him because I did not want another Uber driver exposed to this idiot.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> Support told me that this pax did not leave a rating. He was so blasted I doubt he knew he took UberX. If it is determined that he will be banned, he will have no chance to rate me. I can always call the cops and have him arrested for assult. That option is o
> 
> Did you email Uber with details of a pax turned violent? If you read the post, and the other posts on the incident, you will understand why they want to remove this guy from the system. He is dangerous. Driving a driver and putting him in a head lock at freeway speeds is dangerous. I reported him because I did not want another Uber driver exposed to this idiot.


But the thread does not appear to be about emailing and getting a reply from uber it's about response to a 1 star rating. The heading is misleading.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

it is possible that the rider reported abuse and uber is following up with you. They might be probing you to get your side of the story. I made it a habit to report anything fishy as soon as a trip is over. It doesn't have to be a complaint, it could be something weird you want remembered about a trip. I try to make a report of such things for example those that attempt to bring in open container and insist on doing so, those that attempt to ride as 5 people etc... Customers who request sonething unusual.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

I have never experienced any follow up after rating pax 1 star


----------

